# Dynamic Range of EOS R Sensor



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2018)

Bill Claff has just posted on photonstophotos.net measurements of the DR vs iso of the EOS R. Guess how it compares to the 5DIV sensor http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm#Canon EOS 5D Mark IV,Canon EOS R


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 10, 2018)

It’s as if they were limited by physics


----------



## Jethro (Oct 11, 2018)

Interesting that you also get a virtually identical chart compared to the 1DX mkii. I'm probably showing my ignorance, but is that where the 5D4 sensor came from?


----------

